
DoingText - effortless text collaboration - _pius
http://www.doingtext.com/
======
zacharydanger
Is this any better than Google Docs which has real time multi-user text
collaboration?

~~~
janl
yeah, the focus is on collaboration and creating a change history and
annotations, not collective rich text editing. And you don't need a google (or
any) account to use it. If you want to get non-technical people to help, they
don't have to bother with any signup shenanigans.

------
sr3d
Seriously I was just thinking about writing an app for quick sharing like
DoingText. Nice UI - simple and easy to use. The only thing it does not do is
synchronize between browsers (e.g. change from one client does not reflect on
the other client until the page is being refreshed).

~~~
janl
This is planned for later versions.

------
ivan_ah
can someone point out how DoingText stacks up relative to etherpad and
mobwrite ?

------
nslater
When do we get a hosted in-document commenting system?

